# Watermelon



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2013)

We just bought a nice watermelon that was on sale.  It's not only a refreshing summer treat, but there's an amino acid in the fruit which actually helps lower blood pressure...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f71/26947-watermelon-lowering-high-blood-pressure.html
​


----------



## That Guy (May 26, 2013)

When I was going juicing wild, tried watermelon and like pineapple was really messy.  But I sure do love eatin' watermelon!


----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2013)

Good for keeping baby warm too.


----------



## That Guy (May 26, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2013)

Gallagher, slightly funny, really messy!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 26, 2013)

Watermelon is one of those things I've never understood as a food. 

If I want water, I'll drink water. If I want melon, I'll eat a REAL melon, not one that's all drippy and watery and full of seeds and mostly empty space. 

Who's responsible for this so-called "water-melon", anyway? I have a complaint!


----------



## That Guy (May 26, 2013)

Just remembered once after eating watermelon in the backyard as a kid and spitting the seeds all over the place.  It was long before they were sprouting all over the lawn.  Was pretty funny...


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 27, 2013)

My best (and worst)watermelon memory, was not during childhood, but a few years ago.  One hot summer day (in Texas, all summer days are HOT!),  I thought a watermelon would be a nice cool treat.  My brother had the great idea of infusing it with vodka, or it seemed like a great idea at the time. We had a wonderful time lounging in the pool all evening slurping down chunks of that  "devil's drink" melon.

 The next morning, not so wonderful.  I think the problem was, when does it go from being melon spiked with vodka to vodka spiked with melon?

I've never looked at watermelon the same since then!


----------



## R. Zimm (May 29, 2013)

We used to inject vodka into watermelons then putting them on ice for the party. These days I bet it's against the law because you'd be violating the rights of a vegetable. Or is it a fruit?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 5, 2013)

I look forward to watermelon season, and to me, it is the most satisfying melon. The juicer, the better. I don't mind "eating my drink of water", and it doesn't even need ice cubes, plus, it has all those important minerals in it.  Not only that, it really helps with the arthritis stiffness,  and swollen legs, so if I am having a bad day health wise, often it will be declared either a watermelon day, or a pineapple day.
I have never had any luck growing my own melons. I guess it was because I didn't know that the way to plant them was to eat the watermelon and then spit the seeds out on the lawn...... Great technique, there !


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

Read that those little bumps found on the melon are indications that bees have been tasting it and it's ripe.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2013)

Saw the title ...  now I know what's for dinner!    So good on a hot summer day!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Got one a couple of weeks ago but think it was too early in the season.  Maybe later . . .   YUM!


----------



## wendallb (Jun 27, 2013)

Got a few different melons growing in the garden but not ready yet...will be good eating later on


----------



## MercyL (Jun 27, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Watermelon is one of those things I've never understood as a food.
> 
> If I want water, I'll drink water. If I want melon, I'll eat a REAL melon, not one that's all drippy and watery and full of seeds and mostly empty space.
> 
> Who's responsible for this so-called "water-melon", anyway? I have a complaint!



LOL!

I agree with you. It is odd that something, composed mostly of empty space, could qualify as food. I think I have had 5 pieces of watermelon in my whole life. 

I do not eat watermelon, anymore.

I just mentioned one reason, but my other reason is totally political. I will not eat watermelon because it's part of a stereotype I hate feeding. 

I remember watching old black and white movies featuring Black's, both enslaved and free, holding big slices of watermelon with toothy white grins and braids sticking up all over their heads. Every time I see a watermelon, I remember that image.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe being a white person with a deep summer tan helps me enjoy it..


----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)

MercyL said:


> I will not eat watermelon because it's part of a stereotype I hate feeding.
> 
> I remember watching old black and white movies featuring Black's, both enslaved and free, holding big slices of watermelon with toothy white grins and braids sticking up all over their heads. Every time I see a watermelon, I remember that image.



It's a disgusting part of history that continues to this very day.  I don't blame you at all for avoiding it and at least you aren't missing out on something you actually enjoy eating.  It is awfully refreshing, though.

I worked with a great guy who picked melons as a youngster and has such a strong character the stereotype was way beyond his concern.  He would often bring some deliciously perfect specimens from the market for us all to enjoy.  Spent many an evening talking world events with him and miss him since he retired and moved off to points unknown . . .


----------



## Anne (Jun 27, 2013)

MercyL said:


> LOL!
> 
> I agree with you. It is odd that something, composed mostly of empty space, could qualify as food. I think I have had 5 pieces of watermelon in my whole life.
> 
> ...



I remember reading that, that got started when the slaves would steal melons from the fields at night; they were not fed enough for the work they did, and why that was comedic, I don't know.
The labels we've put on different races is hard to believe, really.  Remember 'dumb polack' , drunk Indians, etc, etc.  you still notice that attitude in places.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 28, 2013)

I like watermelon but don't eat it often. I'm putting it on the shopping list now.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 28, 2013)

Pappy..now that's cute!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 28, 2013)

Bought a seedless one today...going to crack it open this weekend...no vodka this time....but maybe I'll freeze some for watermelon daiquiris.


----------



## mamacathie (Jul 8, 2013)

I froze some watermelon for smoothies and hoping it will just taste gret in the winter when I can't get watermelon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

mamacathie said:


> I froze some watermelon for smoothies and hoping it will just taste gret in the winter when I can't get watermelon.



Hi mamacathie, welcome!  That sounds like a good idea, thinking ahead!  The texture may be a bit mushy from freezing, but should be perfect for smoothies!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2013)

I give you all the bird and the watermelon....


----------



## That Guy (Jul 9, 2013)

mamacathie said:


> I froze some watermelon for smoothies and hoping it will just taste gret in the winter when I can't get watermelon.



My mom tried freezing cherries from the orchard once and they came out mushy.  Probably the same results with watermelon.  But, as SeaBreeze said, should be great for drinking...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 11, 2013)

I bought a watermelon from a roadside stand today. the guy I bought it from said he cuts in chunks and freezes it. Says it doesn't get mushy. Think about it, we freeze water all the time and it doesn't get mushy.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 14, 2013)

The really good watermelons are just now coming in here, full of sugary sweetness. Well worth fighting all the seeds. When I was a kid, we ate watermelons with a knife in one hand and a shaker of salt in the other, and we ate it outside at a wood picnic table that could be hosed down. Nowadays, I have to go without the salt but it's just as wonderful a treat!


----------

